# Allied Luder's 33 owners?



## 66luders (Jan 22, 2007)

I bought a 1966 Luder's 33' in december last year. My intentions are like many who want to live the cruising life... to upgrade the boat until the time is right to go for an extended cruise.
I would love to see some picutes or hear descriptions of what other owners have done with their luder's 33. any owners here?
thanks


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Welcome to Sailnet 66Luders... Might want to contact the Allied Luders owners association, which I believe is located here.


----------



## 66luders (Jan 22, 2007)

Thank you saildog. I have been reading and searcing various stuff on sailnet forums and see that you are a top contributor to many discussions. thank you for the welcome.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Yes, another 1966 Luders 33 here. Paper Moon sailing out of Mystic CT. We bought the boat 3 years ago and I am slowly reversing 10 years of neglect and 40 years of use. There is still a lot to be done but she is a lot better than when I sailed her down from Maine. 

Cheers


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

66-

Glad to help... wish i could tell you more, but have no direct experience with the Allied Luders 33.


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

There's a really beautiful one on yachtworld right now for $24K, with every major system upgraded and a fresh coat of paint. Damn, that's a pretty boat.

I'm just a sucker for the old-style sheer and overhang look. Sure they're slow as hell and usually need a hurricane to get moving, but damn they're gorgeous.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

They are indeed beautiful. I like to hear about people are buying the classics and taking care of them. Maybe I'm getting old and crotchety, but I just can't see a lot to admire in most of the boats that are being built these days.


----------



## 66luders (Jan 22, 2007)

Lazyguy, Do you have pictures of your boat you can share? What kind of changes have you made?
I believe that my boat, Manukea, has been through lots of changes but it is hard for me to know because I haven't learned what was original. I know that my cockpit was shortend and a traveler was installed in front of the cabin entrance. I had to take my edson pedistal out for welding and retapping and found that the pulley bracket under the cockpit floor was embossed with luders 33'... so the wheel must be original.

Dove II is actually parked right across from my slip in Koolina marina...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

66-

The wheel might not be original... since it could have been a replacement for the gear that was originally there. It means that the sheave bracket was part of the original equipment and provided by the factory.


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Here's a site dedicated to the Luders 33:

Luders 33 Home


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*So much has been done, so much left to do*

66 Luders,

I apologize that it took me so long to answer but it is spring and most of my spare time is at the boat. Not all of us live in Hawaii where it is sailing weather year round. Too bad about Robin Graham giving up sailing and moving inland.

I really haven't done much other than try to get her back to Bristol condition after 10 years of neglect. There were at least 4 different layouts available. One with a bench on the starboard side with a deep shelf and storage behind and one with a pilot berth and pull out bunk. There was also a choice between a settee that lowered to make a full size bed (approx) and one with a bench with a table that folded down from the bulkhead.

Other than that, I understand they were pretty standard. I think the wheel was an option later in the lineup but I did not think that a wheel was available in 66, but I am far from the expert.

Two owners ago, they planned on sailing around the world on her but about ¾ the way through the upgrades in 1991/1992 they got a deal they couldn't refuse on a bigger boat that was already set up for extended cruising. That included a top of the line Jack Rabbit "power management system" The previous owner did nothing but day sail the boat for 10 years and that was when I bought her. Everything was 10 years old (including the oil in the bilge). Since I only plan on coastal cruising, I never completed the installation of the SSB, wind vane generator and a few other items that I would have never used. In fact, just today I removed the antenna tuner. The 13 year old Jack Rabbit system died last year so I had the alternator rebuilt and I am installing a new voltage regulator, ACR and three separate switches versus an off/A/B/both.

The boat has the original mast, an oval aluminum extrusion with an external track. Mine has two. One of the two tracks is for a storm tri but I think that was an add-on for the around the world cruiser, not original. The main originally reefed by rolling up the boom. This means there is a floating gooseneck and no vang. That is something else for next year.

Structurally, I still need to take care of some delamination around the rudder post in the cockpit but that is about it. Then it is on to modernization. I will probably go with one of the network systems such as Raytheon or Garmin plus a new set of instruments.

There is so much&#8230;The boat came with almost everything, I have done a lot and there is so much left to do. I will send you a few pictures including the interior.

Cheers
Dennis


----------



## 66luders (Jan 22, 2007)

Dennis, I got the pictures of your wonderful Luders 33. Seeing the pictures of your boat is an inspiration to me. Thank you.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Luders66, I am looking at a Luders 33 1966, how has your experience been? Same question LazyGuy and others.


----------



## barney998 (Jun 14, 2012)

Does anyone know where to find the hull number marked on a Allied Luders 33? I'd appreciate any help.
Thanks,


----------

